# Slam Bam Bass



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Gordon and I hit the river at 8:30 this morning. The fishing got better as the day progressed.

Thumping wolly buggers against the bank, and letting them fall into the strike zone, seemed the best plan.

Monster catfish, giant cichlids, hungry bass, and sassy sunfish all got in on the act.

It was a day to remember. 

An approaching cold front promises more much needed rain. We need some historic rainfalls to replenish our lakes and rivers.

Let's go fishing.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

I will be there Monday early afternoon and Tuesday. Was thinking about putting in at Staples and going up stream and drifting back. Would that be a reasonable plan? Thanks Gary


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

The bridge at Staples is under repair, so I am not sure about access there.

PM me and let's talk.


----------



## conk jr (Jun 11, 2010)

what kind of fish is in the first picture?


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

The fish in question is a Rio Grande cichlid. They are native to our south and central Texas rivers, and can survive as long as the water temps stay above 55 degrees.


----------



## conk jr (Jun 11, 2010)

thanks for the info. I've caught many of those and had no idea what they were


----------

